# 2004 Boys, games of the week, standings,  etc.



## R2564952

Seeing that there is light attention to the u15 (2004) age group, I want to open general discussion. My first thought is, how time flies,  2004 felt like yesterday. Now our boys have started high school, many are taller than us, so many boys have left the sport for girls or American football (hand-egg).

I see  the late bloomers coming back from the break a few inches taller. The games will be fun to watch this season. Good luck to all


----------



## R2564952

opening results thoughts,
Laufa lost 5-6 players last season yet they hit the ground running! Are they taking advantage of playing 3 2003’s? 

Surf 10-0 vs arsenal! Wow! Did anyone here see that game? Is surf that strong or is arsenal lacking? 

LAFC & galaxy start strong as expected 

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzEyMjMzNg==&partialGames=1


----------



## R2564952

Some good games this weekend ! LA Galaxy vs LAFC is the big one
Resl so cal vs FCGS should be a battle 
LAUFA’s big boys vs Surf’s well oiled machine


----------



## SBFDad

LAFC will be dominant this season. They are the Kings of Recruiting. Galaxy will be close behind, but are less reliant on hyper-athletes like LAFC. Goals won’t come as easy, but they will come. LAUFA are strong out the gate with 3 wins, especially considering their off-season attrition. Expecting them to fade a little at some point, but they could surprise. Surf...the MLS Academy in SD County, if there was one. They pull top talent down there and the staff know how to develop. They will give this division a run for their money. I see them coming in behind LAFC and Galaxy like last year (although barely), but you never know. They are a talented bunch. These teams are my picks for the top 4 teams this season once the dust settles. Dark horses to break into the top 4...FCGS, RSC, and Strikers. 

The games of the week are spot on. Predictions below...

LAUFA 3:5 Surf 
FCGS 3:1 RSC
LAG ?:? LAFC (No chance. Gotta horse in this race.)


----------



## R2564952

LAFC 4-2 LAG


----------



## Fishme1

Surf  vs LAUFA 
   1.     -       1.


----------



## USSDA




----------



## Fishme1

USSDA said:


> I heard Surf were lucky to even get a point against LAUFA. Couple great saves from their 05 keeper that’s playing up and a goal Line clearance from the CB with a minute left. LAUFA sounds strong this year...


If LAUFA was playing with only their 04’s, they would be ok. But the 03’s appear to help make the difference.


----------



## USSDA




----------



## footballer4life

Also, Surf were without several of their normal starters including their national team player and 2 of their top goal scorers.


----------



## lafalafa

USSDA said:


> Yeah...they seem to be taking advantage of that rule


Taking advantage? 2 players just like surf has done, in fact surf was playing two 03 players born first half of season last time we played them in this 04 age group, so what.

No need for the execuses about who was playing or not, nor the fact surf has 20x as many players or teams, play on have good competitive games and the kids will be better off.


----------



## lafalafa

footballer4life said:


> Also, Surf were without several of their normal starters including their national team player and 2 of their top goal scorers.


----------



## USSDA




----------



## R2564952

This week
Galaxy vs other MLS academy 
In whitecaps  and Crossfire with 2 national team players

Albion will play their first game of the season vs strong LAUFA 

LAFC vs SURF —each team has a national team player

Any other interesting games I’m missing?


----------



## R2564952

Albion took out strikers 3-1, very impressive win for Albion. Let’s see how they hold up vs laufa today. 

Crossfire 3-1 win over galaxy
Lafc 4-1 over surf
 That’s all that posted so far


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom

R2564952 said:


> Albion took out strikers 3-1, very impressive win for Albion. Let’s see how they hold up vs laufa today.
> 
> Crossfire 3-1 win over galaxy
> Lafc 4-1 over surf
> That’s all that posted so far



Did you mean Nomads 04 win against Strikers 3-0? Today is Albion’s first game of their season.


----------



## R2564952

2soccerplayersmom said:


> Did you mean Nomads 04 win against Strikers 3-0? Today is Albion’s first game of their season.


Yes my error


----------



## R2564952

People please share how the games have gone so far. Scores and a small summary....


----------



## Footballero

Nomads 3-1 De Anza Force.


----------



## Fishme1

LAFC 3 - RSC 1 keeper with RSC might have either fractured or broken his arm during the game. He blocked a penalty kicked by LAFC and had a great performance.


----------



## R2564952

Good season so far
Lafc looks dominant as expected, lots of talent, they can score from a variety of plays with a very organized defense 

Fcgs has gone undefeated since the loss in game 1 to Lafc ... that have mostly played top competition and the prof is in the pudding, they are a top team 

Same can be said for nomads with their only loss in game 1 to La Galaxy ... nomads had a softer start of the schedule, let’s see how they do against the stronger teams? 

Pats has only lost to the mis clubs and won everyone else... well done 

Galaxy was on a SIX game losing streak and seems to have made recent adjustments 

Laufa has a strong record with only two loses and with  only had a 1 goal differential in each loss to Albion and Galaxy 

RSC has one win and some bad loses putting them in the slums with arsenal and Barca 

Surf has had a respectable season, their national team player is a stud, mostly wins with  only two loses and a tie to the fcgs 


Post your thoughts 04 parents


----------



## Fishme1

R2564952 said:


> Good season so far
> Lafc looks dominant as expected, lots of talent, they can score from a variety of plays with a very organized defense
> 
> Fcgs has gone undefeated since the loss in game 1 to Lafc ... that have mostly played top competition and the prof is in the pudding, they are a top team
> 
> Same can be said for nomads with their only loss in game 1 to La Galaxy ... nomads had a softer start of the schedule, let’s see how they do against the stronger teams?
> 
> Pats has only lost to the mis clubs and won everyone else... well done
> 
> Galaxy was on a SIX game losing streak and seems to have made recent adjustments
> 
> Laufa has a strong record with only two loses and with  only had a 1 goal differential in each loss to Albion and Galaxy
> 
> RSC has one win and some bad loses putting them in the slums with arsenal and Barca
> 
> Surf has had a respectable season, their national team player is a stud, mostly wins with  only two loses and a tie to the fcgs
> 
> 
> Post your thoughts 04 parents


I like this keep it coming !!


----------



## Footballero

R2564952 said:


> Good season so far
> Lafc looks dominant as expected, lots of talent, they can score from a variety of plays with a very organized defense
> 
> Fcgs has gone undefeated since the loss in game 1 to Lafc ... that have mostly played top competition and the prof is in the pudding, they are a top team
> 
> Same can be said for nomads with their only loss in game 1 to La Galaxy ... nomads had a softer start of the schedule, let’s see how they do against the stronger teams?
> 
> Pats has only lost to the mis clubs and won everyone else... well done
> 
> Galaxy was on a SIX game losing streak and seems to have made recent adjustments
> 
> Laufa has a strong record with only two loses and with  only had a 1 goal differential in each loss to Albion and Galaxy
> 
> RSC has one win and some bad loses putting them in the slums with arsenal and Barca
> 
> Surf has had a respectable season, their national team player is a stud, mostly wins with  only two loses and a tie to the fcgs
> 
> 
> Post your thoughts 04 parents


Great report! Missing a game....Nomads beat Laufa 2-1 but for some reason they haven’t posted the result. It’s been over a month.


----------



## R2564952

Footballero said:


> Great report! Missing a game....Nomads beat Laufa 2-1 but for some reason they haven’t posted the result. It’s been over a month.


That  changes my view view of nomads, besting LAUFA is no easy task. Was this team  revamped with a player additions? Puberty also changes the way a team plays with extra speed and strength


----------



## Footballero

R2564952 said:


> That  changes my view view of nomads, besting LAUFA is no easy task. Was this team  revamped with a player additions? Puberty also changes the way a team plays with extra speed and strength


5 kids left and they got 6 new players.


----------



## Kante

Here’s predicts for this weekend’s 04 games vs SoCal opponents. Home teams are listed first.

*Saturday*
Strikers 2 vs SD Surf 2
Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 4
LAFC 8 vs Real SoCal 1*
LAGSD 1 vs LAUFA 3

*Sunday*
Albion 2 vs LAG 2
LAGSD 1 vs LAFC 7

_*last game was LAFC’s lowest scoring game this season - 3-1 for LAFC –  so RealSoCal may match up well w/ LAFC and keep it closer than 8-1_


----------



## Footballero

Kante said:


> Here’s predicts for this weekend’s 04 games vs SoCal opponents. Home teams are listed first.
> 
> *Saturday*
> Strikers 2 vs SD Surf 2
> Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 4
> LAFC 8 vs Real SoCal 1*
> LAGSD 1 vs LAUFA 3
> 
> *Sunday*
> Albion 2 vs LAG 2
> LAGSD 1 vs LAFC 7
> 
> _*last game was LAFC’s lowest scoring game this season - 3-1 for LAFC –  so RealSoCal may match up well w/ LAFC and keep it closer than 8-1_


Glad to see you posting with the 04’s! Love what you do on the 05’s thread. Looking forward for more!


----------



## Footballero

Great win by La Galaxy San Diego beating LAUFA! 3-2.


----------



## Kante

*Here's predicts vs actuals:
*
*Saturday*
Predict: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 4
*Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 2*

Predict: LAFC 8 vs Real SoCal 1
*Actuals: LAFC 8 vs Real SoCal 1*

Predict: LAGSD 1 vs LAUFA 3
*Actuals: LAGSD 3 vs LAUFA 2 (good win for LAGSD with a nice 2nd half effort)*

*Sunday*
Predict: Albion 2 vs LAG 2
*Actual: Albion 1 vs LAG 1*

Predict: LAGSD 1 vs LAFC 7
*Actual: LAGSD 0 vs LAFC 4 *(per Fishme1. Fishme1, any color on how the match went?)


----------



## Footballero

Kante said:


> *Here's predicts vs actuals so far:
> *
> *Saturday*
> Predict: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 4
> *Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 2*
> 
> Predict: LAFC 8 vs Real SoCal 1
> *Actuals: LAFC 8 vs Real SoCal 1*
> 
> Predict: LAGSD 1 vs LAUFA 3
> *Actuals: LAGSD 3 vs LAUFA 2 (good win for LAGSD with a nice 2nd half effort)*
> 
> _Does any one have more color on how the matches went, or 04 results from the Strikers vs. Surf?_


How did you get the 8-1 blows my mind....


----------



## Fishme1

LAFC 4. LAGSD 0


----------



## Kante

Footballero said:


> How did you get the 8-1 blows my mind....


Thx. Been doing this algorithm for a bit for my sons' teams. It's a little complicated but basically it's how does each team typically do vs how other teams typically do for goal scoring and allowing goals, and then projecting those tendencies forward to future games. 

It usually starts to get pretty accurate after every team has played every other team once. 

Sometimes, I'll get lucky early on - like calling the the 8-1 LAFC vs RSC score - and other times, one team will have a good or bad game - like LAGSD beating LAUFA 3-2 - and none of the predicts, i.e. Goals Scored, Goals Allowed or outcome, will hold up. 

Variations in predict vs actuals also occur when one team matches up well, or poorly, against another team. Usually when one team will have a big dominant forward(s) or a big dominant midfielder. And if a coach with a team who is playing is reading these predicts, obviously this could also throw the prediction accuracy way off.

In any case, the algorithm gives teams a gauge of how they're doing over time, even if they typically losing or if they're typically winning, because the algorithm and the prediction outputs has/have them competing against themselves and their past tendencies i.e. are they getting worse or better on defense or offense over time. 

(probably not doing a great job explaining this but gave it a shot)


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

Kante said:


> Thx. Been doing this algorithm for a bit for my sons' teams. It's a little complicated but basically it's how does each team typically do vs how other teams typically do for goal scoring and allowing goals, and then projecting those tendencies forward to future games.
> 
> It usually starts to get pretty accurate after every team has played every other team once.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll get lucky early on - like calling the the 8-1 LAFC vs RSC score - and other times, one team will have a good or bad game - like LAGSD beating LAUFA 3-2 - and none of the predicts, i.e. Goals Scored, Goals Allowed or outcome, will hold up.
> 
> Variations in predict vs actuals also occur when one team matches up well, or poorly, against another team. Usually when one team will have a big dominant forward(s) or a big dominant midfielder. And if a coach with a team who is playing is reading these predicts, obviously this could also throw the prediction accuracy way off.
> 
> In any case, the algorithm gives teams a gauge of how they're doing over time, even if they typically losing or if they're typically winning, because the algorithm and the prediction outputs has/have them competing against themselves and their past tendencies i.e. are they getting worse or better on defense or offense over time.
> 
> (probably not doing a great job explaining this but gave it a shot)


How much does a 3 team parlay pay?  Great job of doing this BTW.  I wish it could be done for ‘04-‘07 as we seem to watch scores for the club.


----------



## Kante

Got no comment on 3 team parlay...  Thx.

Am going to see if I can add this for the 06s, but 07s isn't do-able w/ predictive accuracy. I think there's too much variation in team rosters week to week. I think what Focomoso does maintaining the standings for 07s is great though.


----------



## Footballero

Kante said:


> Thx. Been doing this algorithm for a bit for my sons' teams. It's a little complicated but basically it's how does each team typically do vs how other teams typically do for goal scoring and allowing goals, and then projecting those tendencies forward to future games.
> 
> It usually starts to get pretty accurate after every team has played every other team once.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll get lucky early on - like calling the the 8-1 LAFC vs RSC score - and other times, one team will have a good or bad game - like LAGSD beating LAUFA 3-2 - and none of the predicts, i.e. Goals Scored, Goals Allowed or outcome, will hold up.
> 
> Variations in predict vs actuals also occur when one team matches up well, or poorly, against another team. Usually when one team will have a big dominant forward(s) or a big dominant midfielder. And if a coach with a team who is playing is reading these predicts, obviously this could also throw the prediction accuracy way off.
> 
> In any case, the algorithm gives teams a gauge of how they're doing over time, even if they typically losing or if they're typically winning, because the algorithm and the prediction outputs has/have them competing against themselves and their past tendencies i.e. are they getting worse or better on defense or offense over time.
> 
> (probably not doing a great job explaining this but gave it a shot)


This is great! Please keep it going!


----------



## Kante

predict for this week. SD Surf 1 vs LAFC 4


----------



## Toe poke

Kante said:


> predict for this week. SD Surf 1 vs LAFC 4


The DA schedule shows the Surf are playing Laufa.
I saw online there was a tournament in Texas that Surf did pretty good.... Do extra games, like tournaments play a role in your algorithm ?


----------



## Kante

Toe poke said:


> The DA schedule shows the Surf are playing Laufa.
> I saw online there was a tournament in Texas that Surf did pretty good.... Do extra games, like tournaments play a role in your algorithm ?


Thx for the catch. Too much turkey this week...

here's the predict for this week's actual game. SD Surf 3 vs LAUFA 1.

Right now, I'm not including extra games due to time constraints, but at some point, it would make sense.


----------



## R2564952

Two games left for the season, 
I’m interested in seeing if the 3252 will be at the LAG vs LAFC game. Last game had around 200 spectators and rumor has it that LAG did not allow the 3252 to attend with drums. On the soccer side, I know coaches from both sides are attending each other’s games to develop game plans. El tráfico is real


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> Thx for the catch. Too much turkey this week...
> 
> here's the predict for this week's actual game. SD Surf 3 vs LAUFA 1.
> 
> Right now, I'm not including extra games due to time constraints, but at some point, it would make sense.


SD Surf vs LAUFA match was rescheduled.


----------



## R2564952

The LAFC vs LAG game is this Weekend, the LafC boys have been consitent all season while the Galaxy boys had a small slump and picked up in the last four games, they only tied against to what seems to be a very strong Albion. It’s well known that non MLS teams practice with extra intensity and focus the week leading up to a game when playing either one of these teams. I’m guessing these two are training with a little extra focus this week as well (especially galaxy). With that being said. Any predictions? I’ll likely get my kid  and some of his teammates in the car and go watch this game for myself.


----------



## Kante

R2564952 said:


> The LAFC vs LAG game is this Weekend, the LafC boys have been consitent all season while the Galaxy boys had a small slump and picked up in the last four games, they only tied against to what seems to be a very strong Albion. It’s well known that non MLS teams practice with extra intensity and focus the week leading up to a game when playing either one of these teams. I’m guessing these two are training with a little extra focus this week as well (especially galaxy). With that being said. Any predictions? I’ll likely get my kid  and some of his teammates in the car and go watch this game for myself.


Here's what I got. http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/04-lafc-vs-04-lag-match-this-weekend-prediction-and-preview.16367/


----------



## Kante

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------



## Kante

Here's predict vs actuals.

Predict: LAFC 5 vs LA Galaxy 1
*Actuals: LAFC 4 vs LA Galaxy 1*


----------



## R2564952

That is an impressive prediction.


----------



## Kante

here's predict for this weekend. home team listed first.

*San Diego:*
Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 2


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend:

Prediction: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 2
*Actual: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 1
*
Note:
Per the game report, Strikers played two 2005 players for 11% of the total available minutes, and one of these 05's - Steven Ramirez - scored the tying goal at the 68th minute. SD Surf did not play any 2005 players.


----------



## Chizl

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend:
> 
> Prediction: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 2
> *Actual: Strikers 1 vs San Diego Surf 1
> *
> Note:
> Per the game report, Strikers played two 2005 players for 11% of the available minutes, and one of these 05's - Steven Ramirez - scored the tying goal at the 68th minute. SD Surf did not play any 2005 players.


Strikers played one 2005 100% of the available minutes. Steven Ramirez subbed in @ the 68th minute


----------



## Kante

Chizl said:


> Strikers played one 2005 100% of the available minutes. Steven Ramirez subbed in @ the 68th minute


Got it. Thx. Was calc'ing out of 2005 pt out of 990 total minutes available i.e. 90 +22 = 112/990 = 11%. Will update post to read of "...total available minutes."


----------



## Chizl

Kante said:


> Got it. Thx. Was calc'ing out of 2005 pt out of 990 total minutes available i.e. 90 +22 = 112/990 = 11%. Will update post to read of "...total available minutes."


Ah…..got it. Thx


----------



## Kante

For this weekend. Home team is listed first.

Nomads 3 vs LA Galaxy 2
San Diego Surf 2 vs Albion 1


----------



## soccerstud

Anyone know the final score of the Galaxy vs Nomads game today?


----------



## SBFDad

soccerstud said:


> Anyone know the final score of the Galaxy vs Nomads game today?


Galaxy 2 vs Nomads 0


----------



## R2564952

Sounds like Galaxy Galaxy boys needed the break to recover and results show well


----------



## Kante

Here predicts vs actuals. Home team listed first.

Predict: Nomads 3 vs LA Galaxy 2 - _Actuals: Nomads 0 vs LA Galaxy 2 (*note: good on the Galaxy for d'ing it up. there's been some significant  improvement from LAG since their game against FCG)_


----------



## SBFDad

Kante said:


> _(*note: Nomads had the second leading scorer out, but still, good on the Galaxy for d'ing it up._


The kid was there. Full strength squad. Read the game report again.


----------



## Kante

SBFDad said:


> The kid was there. Full strength squad. Read the game report again.


my bad. the game report is screwy but clearly he was at the game. apologies for my mistake.


Seems like LAG has been steadily improving their defense since the loss to FCG. has there been a change in training/focus? (genuinely curious, not snarky)


----------



## SBFDad

Kante said:


> Seems like LAG has been steadily improving their defense since the loss to FCG. has there been a change in training/focus? (genuinely curious, not snarky)


Lots of experimenting with formations and players in different spots this season. The line up Sunday worked well.


----------



## Fishme1

Any predictions for this weekend 04 games.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team is listed first.

FC Golden State 3 vs LA Galaxy 3
LAUFA 4 vs Arsenal 1 (1/26)
Nomads 2 vs LAFC 6 (1/26)
LAUFA 2 vs LAFC 6 (1/27)
Strikers 5 vs RealSoCal 2


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team is listed first.
> 
> FC Golden State 3 vs LA Galaxy 3
> LAUFA 4 vs Arsenal 1 (1/26)
> Nomads 2 vs LAFC 6 (1/26)
> LAUFA 2 vs LAFC 6 (1/27)
> Strikers 5 vs RealSoCal 2


Nomads 1 vs LAFC 1. Great game!!


----------



## 66 GTO

Laufa 3 Arsenal 2
Good game 
Arsenal up 2-1 
2 unfortunate plays later 3-2
Ref was fair on both sides


----------



## soccerstud

2soccerplayersmom said:


> Nomads 1 vs LAFC 1. Great game!!


Game was played? USSDA Schedule has the game losted as postponed til July 1st?


----------



## soccerstud

listed....sorry, typo


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom

soccerstud said:


> Game was played? USSDA Schedule has the game losted as postponed til July 1st?


Yes game was still played. As of Thursday, it was listed correctly for Saturday, 1/26, on USSDA website. It may be an error that will probably be corrected during the weekday. 

LAFC scored off a penalty in the box within the first few minutes of game. Nomads scored in second half off a corner kick. Both sides played very well.


----------



## SBFDad

FCGS 0 vs. Galaxy 2


----------



## Fishme1

LAFC 3  LAUFA 1


----------



## Kante

here’s predicts vs actuals for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team is listed first.

Predict: FC Golden State 3 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: FC Golden State 0 vs LA Galaxy 2.*

This was the surprise match of the day. The last time these two teams played, FCG beat LAG 4-1. Since that game, LAG has been improving significantly on the defensive side. Per the game report, LAG came out aggressive, scoring two goals relatively early and running up three yellow cards over the course of the game and one red card at the 60th minute. 

Predict: LAUFA 4 vs Arsenal 1. (1/26) *Actuals: LAUFA 3 vs Arsenal 2*

Predict: Nomads 2 vs LAFC 6. (1/26) *Actuals: Nomads 1 vs LAFC 1*

Good result for the Nomads against TopDrawer’s #1 u15 team in the country. LAFC is averaging more than five goals scored per game, and to hold them to just one goal for 90 minutes is no mean feat. Also, the ability of the Nomads to bounce back, per the game report, from an early goal shows pretty strong resilience.

Predict: LAUFA 2 vs LAFC 6 (1/27) *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs LAFC 3*
Predict: Strikers 5 vs Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: Strikers 5 vs Real SoCal 0*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/2 & 2/3). home team is listed first.

Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 5 (SD Surf is #15 in the country per TopDrawer Dec '18)
FC Golden State 2 v. Pats 1 (FCG is #10 per Top Drawer Dec '18)
LAGSD 1 v. Nomads 3 (Nomads are #7 per Top Drawer Dec '18)
LAGSD 1 v. LAG 4
LAG 4 v. Barca 1
LAFC 3 v. Albion 1 (LAFC is #1 in the country per TopDrawer; Albion is #14)
LAUFA 1 v. Strikers 2

Note: Have been looking at TopDrawer rankings, and they seem a little off. here's how it probably looks more realistically for the socal teams for the teams playing this weekend. For the teams playing this weekend, how the socal order rank that makes more sense - per the general algo - than the TD ranking. TD rank is in parens.

LAFC (#1)
FCG (#10; reason FCG is ahead of LAG in ranking is more of a track record ) 
LAG (not ranked by TD - that's ridiculous)
SD Surf (#15)
Strikers (not ranked by TD - not quite as ridiculous but still. could be higher with a great d - maybe 3rd in country - but losing VV to LAG took a toll on the O ...)
Nomads (#7 - great D but O needs some work there)
Albion (#14 - again, great D but needs work on O)
Pats (not ranked which is probably fair; has a good O but needs work on D)
LAUFA
LAGSD
Tough to compare to other teams in the country but will work on it.


----------



## Chizl

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (2/2 & 2/3). home team is listed first.
> 
> Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 5 (SD Surf is #15 in the country per TopDrawer Dec '18)
> FC Golden State 2 v. Pats 1 (FCG is #10 per Top Drawer Dec '18)
> LAGSD 1 v. Nomads 3 (Nomads are #7 per Top Drawer Dec '18)
> LAGSD 1 v. LAG 4
> LAG 4 v. Barca 1
> LAFC 3 v. Albion 1 (LAFC is #1 in the country per TopDrawer; Albion is #14)
> LAUFA 1 v. Strikers 2
> 
> Note: Have been looking at TopDrawer rankings, and they seem a little off. here's how it probably looks more realistically for the socal teams for the teams playing this weekend. For the teams playing this weekend, how the socal order rank that makes more sense - per the general algo - than the TD ranking. TD rank is in parens.
> 
> LAFC (#1)
> FCG (#10; reason FCG is ahead of LAG in ranking is more of a track record )
> LAG (not ranked by TD - that's ridiculous)
> SD Surf (#15)
> Strikers (not ranked by TD - not quite as ridiculous but still...)
> Nomads (#7 - great D but losing VV to LAG this year hurt the O. need work there)
> Albion (#14 - again, great D but needs work on O)
> Pats (not ranked which is probably fair; has a good O but needs work on D)
> LAUFA
> LAGSD
> Tough to compare to other teams in the country but will work on it.


VV went to LAG from Strikers....


----------



## Kante

Chizl said:


> VV went to LAG from Strikers....


got it. typo. thx. fixed now.


----------



## Fishme1

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (2/2 & 2/3). home team is listed first.
> 
> Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 5 (SD Surf is #15 in the country per TopDrawer Dec '18)
> FC Golden State 2 v. Pats 1 (FCG is #10 per Top Drawer Dec '18)
> LAGSD 1 v. Nomads 3 (Nomads are #7 per Top Drawer Dec '18)
> LAGSD 1 v. LAG 4
> LAG 4 v. Barca 1
> LAFC 3 v. Albion 1 (LAFC is #1 in the country per TopDrawer; Albion is #14)
> LAUFA 1 v. Strikers 2
> 
> Note: Have been looking at TopDrawer rankings, and they seem a little off. here's how it probably looks more realistically for the socal teams for the teams playing this weekend. For the teams playing this weekend, how the socal order rank that makes more sense - per the general algo - than the TD ranking. TD rank is in parens.
> 
> LAFC (#1)
> FCG (#10; reason FCG is ahead of LAG in ranking is more of a track record )
> LAG (not ranked by TD - that's ridiculous)
> SD Surf (#15)
> Strikers (not ranked by TD - not quite as ridiculous but still. could be higher with a great d - maybe 3rd in country - but losing VV to LAG took a toll on the O ...)
> Nomads (#7 - great D but O needs some work there)
> Albion (#14 - again, great D but needs work on O)
> Pats (not ranked which is probably fair; has a good O but needs work on D)
> LAUFA
> LAGSD
> Tough to compare to other teams in the country but will work on it.


You had no input on LAFC. O ,D ? Just asking


----------



## SBFDad

Can anyone confirm if the LAGSD/Nomads U15 game is still a go at Pine Ave park in this weather? Supposed to kick off at 4pm.


----------



## PinoyBoy

LAG 5 VS LAGSD 0


----------



## boomer

Sat: LAG 3 vs. Barca 1
Sun: LAGSD 0 vs. LAG 5


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actual for this weekend (2/2 & 2/3). home team is listed first. wet weather this weekend led to some uncharacteristic play (this was true across the age groups) plus the u15  YNT camp was this last week. 

Btw, thank you for the folks who provided the results and commentary. Always good to hear how it went.

For folks who are curious, Top Drawer has a blow by blow account of the u15 YNT scrimmaging LAG u16/17. Short version is that LAG roughed up the u15 YNT, with couple of u15 bright spots, per Top Drawer, being VV from LAG and ER from SD Surf.

Predict: Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 5. _*Actuals: Arsenal 2 v. SD Surf 2.*_ SD Surf was missing their attacking/central mid to the u15 YNT camp, Still, good on Arsenal for taking advantage, particularly since last time it was a 0-10 loss to SD Surf. First half looked exciting with a lots of back and forth and Arsenal's #6 putting in both goals. 

Predict: FC Golden State 2 v. Pats 1. _*Actuals: FCG 6 v Pats 1. *_Per the game report, tight first half and Pats
scored first. But FCG picked up the intensity after that, scoring six. Looks like there was a key point around the 60 to 65th minutes where, with FCG up 2-1, three cards were given out ( two to Pats and one to FCG) and then FCG took the momentum. Pats were missing their 2nd leading scorer and, after FCG tied it up at the 51st minute, Pats subbed in their leading scorer late at the 53rd minute.

Any more color here? This game looks pretty interesting and not quite the 6-1 blow-out that was the final score. 

Predict: LAGSD 1 v. LAG 4. _*Actuals: LAGSD 0 v. LAG 5.*_ LAG was missing their leading scorer to the u15 YNT but it doesn't look like it mattered that much. LAG was up 4-0 at half.

Predict: LAG 4 v. Barca 1. _*Actuals: LAG 3 v. Barca 1. *_Pretty straightforward, expected result.

LAFC 3 v. Albion 1. _*Actuals: LAFC 2 v. Albion 1.*_ LAFC was missing a defender and a forward to the u15 YNT. Still, LAFC is the #1 team in the country and has plenty of top players (regardless of what TopDrawer says...) and looks like it was a good effort by Albion with the game tied at half.

LAUFA 1 v. Strikers 2. _*Actuals: LAUFA 0 v. Strikers 3. *_Per the game report, LAUFA played a man down after receiving a red card at the 51st minute. Strikers scored all three goals after that point.


----------



## Kante

Fishme1 said:


> You had no input on LAFC. O ,D ? Just asking


Agree with Top Drawer that LAFC is rightly the #1 team in the country. They have the best offense on the West Coast by far, being statistically almost twice as good as the next best offense (Seattle Sounders) and almost 3x better than LAG which is the next best SoCal team. LAFC has the 2nd best defense on the West Coast, after Seattle, and just ahead of FCG.


----------



## Fishme1

Kante said:


> Agree with Top Drawer that LAFC is rightly the #1 team in the country. They have the best offense on the West Coast by far, being statistically almost twice as good as the next best offense (Seattle Sounders) and almost 3x better than LAG which is the next best SoCal team. LAFC has the 2nd best defense on the West Coast, after Seattle, and just ahead of FCG.


Thanks Kante. I love reading all your input.


----------



## 3leches

Any truth to the rumor that there is a training center for the San Diego area next week ?


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> Any truth to the rumor that there is a training center for the San Diego area next week ?


The SD TC is on Feb 20th. Here's the link to the calendar - https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting/ynt-identification-centers/ynt-identification-centers-calendar.

Have talked to a number of folks plus piecing some tea leaves together. It sounds like there's a different philosophy around the TC's this year.

Last year, with the 05s, they had two tracks at both TC's. It seemed like the first track/earlier session was youngers/kids on the bubble - i.e. high potential - and the 2nd later session was olders/kids they were pretty sure were good candidates for the ynt i.e. demonstrated talent . 

This year, it seems like they're focused on just the olders/kids  in the age group that they have high confidence in, and have heard that it's mostly the kids who were at the training camps in Jan who are being invited now to the training centers in Feb (SD) and March (LA).

If anyone has more/different info, am sure a lot of folks would be interested.


----------



## Toe poke

How did the predictor v actuals turnout this weekend. The predictions are fascinating and enjoy watching the results roll in, and the commentary from the actuals.


----------



## R2564952

I’m not familiar with the playoff format, I was noticing that LA Galaxy is just under strikers for the wildcard spot. Can Galaxy still take that wild card spot? Looks like they’ve been killing every team they play in 2019


----------



## SBFDad

R2564952 said:


> I’m not familiar with the playoff format, I was noticing that LA Galaxy is just under strikers for the wildcard spot. Can Galaxy still take that wild card spot? Looks like they’ve been killing every team they play in 2019


For U15, only the top team in each division + a wildcard. Only 8 teams go to the playoffs. The standings reflect the format used for U17 and U19 groups by default.

Small note at the top of the standings page reads...

Note: U-15 – 8 teams qualify for postseason (7 division winners plus 1 wild card based on the highest PPG)


----------



## R2564952

Long story short, yes Galaxy is in for post season play. Sbf dad any insight on why your sons team is doing so well in 2019? New coach? Players?


----------



## SBFDad

R2564952 said:


> Long story short, yes Galaxy is in for post season play. Sbf dad any insight on why your sons team is doing so well in 2019? New coach? Players?


Could be a number of things. They’ve added an impact player, but the defense has been rock solid. That helps. The first half of the season there was a lot of experimentation with formations and player positions. It feels like the staff have settled on a top team setup. When that line up starts, especially the defense and the holding minds, the boys are very hard to play against.


----------



## R2564952

SBFDad said:


> Could be a number of things. They’ve added an impact player, but the defense has been rock solid. That helps. The first half of the season there was a lot of experimentation with formations and player positions. It feels like the staff have settled on a top team setup. When that line up starts, especially the defense and the holding minds, the boys are very hard to play against.


That’s great news, Wishing that lineup an injury free remainder of the season.


----------



## Kante

Toe poke said:


> How did the predictor v actuals turnout this weekend. The predictions are fascinating and enjoy watching the results roll in, and the commentary from the actuals.


Got a little busy this week. Appreciate the feedback. here's what the predicts would have been vs actuals.

predict: Barca 1 v. LAUFA 2. _*Actuals: Barca 4 v. LAUFA 2*_
predict: Arsenal 2 v. LAGSD 2 _*Actuals: Arsenal 4 v. LAGSD 2*_
predict: Nomads 1 v. Albion 1._* Actuals: *_*Nomads 1 v. Albion 0*
predict: Pats 2 v. SD Surf 4. _*Actuals: Pats 0 v. SD Surf 7*_
predict: RSC 1 v. FCG 4. _*Actuals: RSC 0 vs. FCG 2 *_


----------



## Kante

a while ago, some one on this forum asked if it was possible to compare teams across groups. it is. 

using the average goals scored % (the # of goals scored by a team divided by the average # of goals allowed by the opposing team i.e. offense) and average goals allowed % (the # of goals allowed by a team divided by the average # of goal scored by the opposing team i.e. defense), and leveraging showcase results from last season, below is a ranking 1 to 90 of all the USSDA u15 teams based on the average goal differential %.

there's a couple of gaps that need to be worked thru. for example, 1) how to easily incorporate trends across all teams (eg, LAG has been improving and beat both the Nomads and FCG, and yet is ranked slightly below both teams.) 2) how to easily incorporate other items like player injuries, attrition and home/away effect.

so it's a start... it is up to date as of 2/10/19. MLS teams are highlighted in yellow. Comments?


----------



## R2564952

Kanye, What are your predictions for the adidas generation cup games ? https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2019/qualifying?amp


----------



## R2564952

Kante*** auto correct


----------



## Kante

R2564952 said:


> Kanye, What are your predictions for the adidas generation cup games ? https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2019/qualifying?amp


challenge accepted.  

caveats are that LAG has improved significantly since last October, and presumably, will benefit from home field. trying to incorporate this but we'll see. also SJ Quakes looks like they took a relative big step up about five games in. trying to incorporate this but, again, we'll see. 

here's predicts for the u15 Adidas Generation group down at Carson this weekend.

*2/15*
Portland Timbers 1 v. LAFC 8
Seattle Sounders 3 v. San Jose Earthquakes 1
Colorado Rapids 3 v. Vancouver Whitecaps 1

*2/16*
LA Galaxy 2 v. San Jose Earthquakes 1
LAFC 1 v. Seattle Sounders 0 *game to watch*
Portland Timbers 2 v. Vancouver Whitecaps 4

*2/18*
LAFC 6 v. Vancouver Whitecaps 1
Portland Timbers 1 v. San Jose Earthquakes 3
LA Galaxy 1 v. Colorado Rapids 3


----------



## Fishme1

Kante said:


> challenge accepted.
> 
> caveats are that LAG has improved significantly since last October, and presumably, will benefit from home field. trying to incorporate this but we'll see. also SJ Quakes looks like they took a relative big step up about five games in. trying to incorporate this but, again, we'll see.
> 
> here's predicts for the u15 Adidas Generation group down at Carson this weekend.
> 
> *2/15*
> Portland Timbers 1 v. LAFC 8
> Seattle Sounders 3 v. San Jose Earthquakes 1
> Colorado Rapids 3 v. Vancouver Whitecaps 1
> 
> *2/16*
> LA Galaxy 2 v. San Jose Earthquakes 1
> LAFC 1 v. Seattle Sounders 0 *game to watch*
> Portland Timbers 2 v. Vancouver Whitecaps 4
> 
> *2/18*
> LAFC 6 v. Vancouver Whitecaps 1
> Portland Timbers 1 v. San Jose Earthquakes 3
> LA Galaxy 1 v. Colorado Rapids 3


Interesting


----------



## SBFDad

GA Cup today (SoCal teams)...

LAG 3-0 RSL
LAFC 0-0 Portland (PKs 4-3)


----------



## Kante

SBFDad said:


> GA Cup today (SoCal teams)...
> 
> LAG 3-0 RSL
> LAFC 0-0 Portland (PKs 4-3)


thx. good on lag. any commentary on the LAFC/Portland match?


----------



## Ralph

Lafc vs Portland was close in first half, Portland had a solid defense. Our boys got  5-6 shots at goal in first half and Portland shot a couple. Portland came out strong at start of second half and had a 2v1 against goalie which was blocked. Lafc ended the last 25 minutes of play with constant attacking and Portland goalie doing a great job stopping every shot. Evan R from usbnt/surf is a guest player and did a great job in the middle.


----------



## Kante

Ralph said:


> Lafc vs Portland was close in first half, Portland had a solid defense. Our boys got  5-6 shots at goal in first half and Portland shot a couple. Portland came out strong at start of second half and had a 2v1 against goalie which was blocked. Lafc ended the last 25 minutes of play with constant attacking and Portland goalie doing a great job stopping every shot. Evan R from usbnt/surf is a guest player and did a great job in the middle.


awesome feedback. thank you. sounds like Portland did well. good on them. did LAFC have their full roster? 

On ER, good for LAFC. he's a heckuva player.


----------



## SBFDad

Today’s matches...

LAG 4-0 San Jose Earthquakes

LAFC kick off at 2pm vs. Seattle Sounders. Big game. Real implications on standings.


----------



## SBFDad

SBFDad said:


> Today’s matches...
> 
> LAG 4-0 San Jose Earthquakes
> 
> LAFC kick off at 2pm vs. Seattle Sounders. Big game. Real implications on standings.


Update...

LAFC 3-1 Seattle

LAFC thru to the U15 GA Cup finals in Dallas this Spring. Congrats to them. Well deserved. Should rep SoCal well.

LAG props note...5th shutout in 6 games (including league and GA Cup)


----------



## Kante

SBFDad said:


> Update...
> 
> LAFC 3-1 Seattle
> 
> LAFC thru to the U15 GA Cup finals in Dallas this Spring. Congrats to them. Well deserved. Should rep SoCal well.
> 
> LAG props note...5th shutout in 6 games (including league and GA Cup)


Awesome. Thanks for the update. LAG is now in 2nd?


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the update. LAG is now in 2nd?


Also how did the lafc/sounders match go?


----------



## SBFDad

Kante said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the update. LAG is now in 2nd?


LAG in 3rd, for now. It’s all consolation though. Only top team per bracket (+ 1 wild card) goes thru in the U15 division.

Wasn’t at the game, but heard it was as good, hard-fought contest. Seattle can play, but LAFC is really tough to beat when they’re firing on multiple cylinders.


----------



## Ralph

Kante said:


> Also how did the lafc/sounders match go?


Sounders are very organized, they build well as a team but lack the firepower to beat Our LAFC back line. Seattle put immediate pressure on every play. LAFC offense was quick and constant. ER did a great job distrusting ball to forwards. The boys are truly a special group to win these intense games

Field 7 is terrible, it’s turf without the rubber bits that allow the cleats to dig in. All teams are slipping.


----------



## SBFDad

Today’s action...

LAFC 2-1 Vancouver Whitecaps
LAG 0-1 Colorado Rapids

Very good, competitive games this weekend.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. the algo does not include generation adidas results. (btw, congrats to LAFC for advancing and to LAG for some very respectable showings in Feb) but will hopefully by next week. home team is listed first.

Barca 1 vs. SD Surf 4
Pats 3 vs. Arsenal 2
LAGSD 1 vs. Strikers 3
FC Golden State 2 vs. LAUFA 1
Nomads 4 vs. Real SoCal 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals. If anyone had additional comments/color, please chime in.

Predict: Barca 1 vs. SD Surf 4. _*Actuals: Barca 5 vs. SD Surf 2.*_ Per the game report, it looks like Barca did a good job of keeping SD Surf/YNT/LAFC mid Evan Rotundo under control (he's averaging 1.2 goals a game), while leveraging a good match-up for Diego Hernandez who went for a hat trick for Barca. 

Having said that, SD Surf only had four players play the full 80 while also playing two 05s up, one of whom had both of SD Surf's goals. Good on the Surf for development since they're well out of the play-off race.

Predict: LAGSD 1 vs. Strikers 3. _*Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs. Strikers 3*_

Predict: Pats 3 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: Pats 3 vs. Arsenal 1*_

Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs. LAUFA 1. _*Rescheduled.*_

Predict: Nomads 4 vs. Real SoCal 1. _*Actuals: Nomads 2 vs. Real Socal 1*_


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/2 & 3/3). home team is listed first.

*SD Surf 3 vs. FC Golden State 2* *game to watch* _SD Surf is ranked #16 and FCG is ranked #11 by TopDrawer as of 2/25/19. on the socalsoccer forum, had FCG at #9 and SD Surf at #10 as of 2/10/19. _
_
SD Surf dropped one unexpectedly to Barca but won't hold that against them... unless they do it again. key to the match is if FCG's defense can keep SD Surf mid Evan Rotundo under control. However, FCG is playing away and they have a clear negative "playing away" effect. The algo called this one at 2-2, but am giving the edge to SD Surf due to FCG not playing as well away._

*Strikers 1 vs Nomads 1* *game to watch* _Nomads are ranked #8 by TD, but it's a travesty that TD doesn't rank Strikers in the top 25 nationally. on the socalsoccer forum, agree that Nomads are #8 nationally and have Strikers at #11. _

_The Strikers have been getting more generous on defense since losing to FCG in late October, but the Nomads offense doesn't travel well and has been underperforming at away games. Last time these teams met, Nomads won 3-0. The algo has Nomads winning 2-1, but am calling a 1-1 tie due to Strikers home field advantage._

*Arsenal 2 vs Ballistic 2*

*Real SoCal 1 vs LAFC 8* *could be a good opportunity for LAFC to play some 05s up and do some development*
*
LAUFA 3 vs. LAGSD 1

LA Galaxy 4 vs. Pats 2*


----------



## bigkick

FCGS will beat Surf.  Apparently Surf lost their coach to LAFC.  We will see how those boys respond.


----------



## soccerstud

bigkick said:


> FCGS will beat Surf.  Apparently Surf lost their coach to LAFC.  We will see how those boys respond.


BD B04 Academy coach is off to LAFC?


----------



## bigkick

soccerstud said:


> BD B04 Academy coach is off to LAFC?


Yup


----------



## soccerstud

bigkick said:


> Yup


wow, when did that happen?  He was at FC Golden State and left to Surf middle of the season too along with JH and CW.  Nothing against them, they are all great coaches...


----------



## bigkick

Heard it just happened.


----------



## soccerstud

bigkick said:


> Heard it just happened.


So he's gone, he will no longer coach at SD Surf?  Oh well, best of luck to him I'm sure it is a great opportunity for him.  I wonder if anyone at LAFC left or they are just hiring coaches for their new teams.  Most likely the latter


----------



## bigkick

Correct.  He's gone.


----------



## Purabarca

YES, coach left surf, calling out a team/parent meeting last night after training to let them know his decision..... C'mon, pay to play vs MLS club, I think he made the right choice. Matter of time before LAFC starts recruiting top talent from Surf being they have a NEWLY hired associate with connections;


----------



## foreveryoung

Purabarca said:


> YES, coach left surf, calling out a team/parent meeting last night after training to let them know his decision..... C'mon, pay to play vs MLS club, I think he made the right choice. Matter of time before LAFC starts recruiting top talent from Surf being they have a NEWLY hired associate with connections;


I would guess that's already been taken care of and was all part of the decision. Coaches that  leave top teams usually take players with them.


----------



## Purabarca

foreveryoung said:


> I would guess that's already been taken care of and was all part of the decision. Coaches that  leave top teams usually take players with them.


Ummmmm, maybe a bit different in this case, being drive from SD to LA 4X a week to train would be harsh.......

Definitely will be an impact on families and especially with LAFC chosen surf boys who also have to juggle school and other activities they may be taking part in.

Unless LAFC is willing to work out minimal training schedule during the week and/or ADD weekend training for SD players. A while back I heard LAFC was sending a coach to SD to train a younger player 1 x a week and player would drive into LA 2x a week to train with full squad..... That was the word, no one ever confirmed it though......

NONE the less, congrats to Surf coach and chosen surf boys to be part of LAFC family, great and exciting opportunity!!!!


----------



## mahrez

LAFC is adding to the coaching staff in anticipation of additional teams that will be playing in the 19-20 season. 

Normally like to see players finish out there commitments rather than mid season transfers but every situation can be unqiue so all things can be considered.

We're optimistic for post season play and the GA cup among  so should be a interesting next few months.

For those that are wondering:
Note: U-15 – 8 teams qualify for postseason (7 division winners plus 1 wild card based on the highest PPG).  Going to take around 2.4ppg to qualify most likely unless a division winner.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs. actuals (3/2 & 3/3). home team is listed first. a fair amount of drama in couple of areas this weekend.

*Predict: SD Surf 3 vs. FC Golden State 2.* _*Actuals: Did not play.*_ In other news around SD Surf, the SD Surf coach held a team meeting w/ the 05 and 04 teams last week announcing that he was moving to LAFC, presumably to help support LAFC's expansion into u16/17+. Word on this forum is that several players from both the 04 and 05 teams will also be moving to LAFC for 2019-20. 

For reference, SD Surf's key 04 midfielder was guest playing for LAFC during the Feb round of Generation Adidas Cup matches (GA is an all MLS tournament for u15 and u17 MLS teams), and since the 05 LAFC team has taken a step down on the offensive side in 2018-19, it's reasonable to assume that they're likely is looking to improve in this area and there's a 1-2 SD Surf players who could help them here. 

Can't speak for the 04s but the 05 SD Surf team has been together for quite some time, so this is a bit of news. Will be interesting to see about what actually happens since the logistics of traveling during the week from SD to LA for practice seem prohibitive unless families move. 

*Predict: Strikers 1 vs Nomads 1. Actuals: Strikers 4  vs. Nomads 2. *This was a game to watch this weekend since the Nomads are ranked #8 by TD, and while TD doesn't rank Strikers in the top 25 nationally, Strikers likely should have been ranked at #11 nationally. Last time these teams met, Nomads won 3-0. 

Per the game report, looks like a fun game to watch. Nomads went up up 2-0 by the 35th minute but Strikers squeezed one in right before halftime for a halftime score of 2-1. Strikers then came back with three more after halftime, with two Striker players each getting a brace for the full game. Looks like there may have been some match-up issues that the Strikers took advantage of.

Does anyone have more color commentary on this one?

*Predict: Arsenal 2 vs Ballistic 2. Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs Ballistic 0.*

*Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs LAFC 8. Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs. LAFC 2. *RSC seems to frequently give LAFC a tougher time than expected, and would describe these matches as almost a rivalry but not quite (RSC needs to consistently win some before using the R word). Some of this is match-ups, and some of it is style of play, w/ RSC playing defensive, physical soccer with strategic fouling and then relying on counters for offense. 

Per the game report, game was tied 0-0 at half, and LAFC picked up their two goals at the 46th and 78th minutes. RSC played eleven players the full 80 minutes with no substitutions. On LAFC's side, the game report says that LAFC only rostered one 2005 player but did not play him. LAFC did play five players the full 80, and made substitutions throughout the second half. 

Does anyone have more color commentary on this one? Seems like a really interesting match.

*Predict: LAUFA 3 vs. LAGSD 1. Actuals: LAUFA 4 vs. LAGSD 1*


----------



## Chizl

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs. actuals (3/2 & 3/3). home team is listed first. a fair amount of drama in couple of areas this weekend.
> 
> *Predict: SD Surf 3 vs. FC Golden State 2.* _*Actuals: Did not play.*_ In other news around SD Surf, the SD Surf coach held a team meeting w/ the 05 and 04 teams last week announcing that he was moving to LAFC, presumably to help support LAFC's expansion into u16/17+. Word on this forum is that several players from both the 04 and 05 teams will also be moving to LAFC for 2019-20.
> 
> For reference, SD Surf's key 04 midfielder was guest playing for LAFC during the Feb round of Generation Adidas Cup matches (GA is an all MLS tournament for u15 and u17 MLS teams), and since the 05 LAFC team has taken a step down on the offensive side in 2018-19, it's reasonable to assume that they're likely is looking to improve in this area and there's a 1-2 SD Surf players who could help them here.
> 
> Can't speak for the 04s but the 05 SD Surf team has been together for quite some time, so this is a bit of news. Will be interesting to see about what actually happens since the logistics of traveling during the week from SD to LA for practice seem prohibitive unless families move.
> 
> *Predict: Strikers 1 vs Nomads 1. Actuals: Strikers 4  vs. Nomads 2. *This was a game to watch this weekend since the Nomads are ranked #8 by TD, and while TD doesn't rank Strikers in the top 25 nationally, Strikers likely should have been ranked at #11 nationally. Last time these teams met, Nomads won 3-0.
> 
> Per the game report, looks like a fun game to watch. Nomads went up up 2-0 by the 35th minute but Strikers squeezed one in right before halftime for a halftime score of 2-1. Strikers then came back with three more after halftime, with two Striker players each getting a brace for the full game. Looks like there may have been some match-up issues that the Strikers took advantage of.
> 
> Does anyone have more color commentary on this one?
> 
> *Predict: Arsenal 2 vs Ballistic 2. Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs Ballistic 0.*
> 
> *Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs LAFC 8. Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs. LAFC 2. *RSC seems to frequently give LAFC a tougher time than expected, and would describe these matches as almost a rivalry but not quite (RSC needs to consistently win some before using the R word). Some of this is match-ups, and some of it is style of play, w/ RSC playing defensive, physical soccer with strategic fouling and then relying on counters for offense.
> 
> Per the game report, game was tied 0-0 at half, and LAFC picked up their two goals at the 46th and 78th minutes. RSC played eleven players the full 80 minutes with no substitutions. On LAFC's side, the game report says that LAFC only rostered one 2005 player but did not play him. LAFC did play five players the full 80, and made substitutions throughout the second half.
> 
> Does anyone have more color commentary on this one? Seems like a really interesting match.
> 
> *Predict: LAUFA 3 vs. LAGSD 1. Actuals: LAUFA 4 vs. LAGSD 1*


Any U15 predictions for the match's this weekend? Good stuff Kante!


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/8 & 3/9) home team is listed first. 

Nomads 3 vs. Arsenal 1
FC Golden State 3 vs. Barca 1
LAFC 4 vs. LAUFA 1
Strikers 2 vs. Albion 1
Pats 4 vs. Real SoCal 2


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (3/9 & 3/10). Home team is listed first. Decent weekend for the u15 algo.

Predict: Nomads 3 vs. Arsenal 1. _*Actuals: Nomads 3 vs. Arsenal 1*_

Predict: FC Golden State 3 vs. Barca 1. *Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs. Barca 3. * Per the game report, it looks FCG did not have a good answer for Barca's leading scorer who went for a brace. Barca was up 3-1 at the half and held on for the win. Typically, FCG is better than this at home.

Predict: LAFC 4 vs. LAUFA 1. _*Actuals: LAFC 4 vs. LAUFA 1*_

Predict: Strikers 2 vs. Albion 1. - _*Actuals: Strikers 2 vs. Albion 2. *_ Per the game report, sounds like a good match. Strikers scored one early but Albion tied it and then had one more right before the half to go ahead 2-1. Strikers got one late in the 2nd half for the point.

Predict: Pats 4 vs. Real SoCal 2. _*Actuals: Pats 2 Real SoCal 4. *_Per the game report, RSC had a strong second half for the win after being down 1-2 at the end of the first half.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home teams are listed first.

Barca 3 vs Pats 3
LAG 4 vs RSC 2
LAFC 6 vs LAGSD 1. maybe a good match to have some LAFC 05s play-up for development, particularly with TFA 05 missing three players.
SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 2. an opportunity for the Strikers to break into the TD's top 25 with a win?
Nomads 2 vs LAUFA 1
Arsenal 1 vs Albion 2


----------



## SBFDad

LAG 2 vs. RSC 0


----------



## SBFDad

Barca 0 vs Pats 1
LAFC 5 vs LAGSD 0


----------



## bigkick

SD Surf 3 vs Strikers 0


----------



## bigkick

LAUFA 1 vs Nomads 1


----------



## Footballero

bigkick said:


> LAUFA 1 vs Nomads 1


That game was crazy.  Nomads missed 2 penalties, and around 12 other chances on goal. LAUFA took advantage of  their chances. That LAUFA keeper is the real deal.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home teams are listed first.

Predict: Barca 3 vs Pats 3. _*Actuals: Barca 0 vs Pats 1*_
Predict: LAG 4 vs RSC 2. _*Actuals: LAG 2 vs RSC  0*_
Predict: LAFC 6 vs LAGSD 1. _*Actuals: LAFC 4 vs LAGSD 0*_
Predict: SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 2. _*Actuals: SD Surf 3 vs Strikers 0*_
Predict: Nomads 2 vs LAUFA 1. _*Actuals: Nomads 1 vs LAUFA 1*_
Predict: Arsenal 1 vs Albion 2. _*Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs Albion 1*_


----------



## focomoso

Footballero said:


> That LAUFA keeper is the real deal.


We got to practice on the same field with them for a while and yes, he's incredible. One of those guys that just has... "soccer charisma". You can see him from a cross the field.


----------



## Footballero

focomoso said:


> We got to practice on the same field with them for a while and yes, he's incredible. One of those guys that just has... "soccer charisma". You can see him from a cross the field.


Yes, I congratulated him for his amazing showing and he was very humble and well mannered in his response. The type of kid you will always root for.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/23 & 3/24). went full propeller beanie this weekend, and tightened the algo up with home/away and offensive/defensive trend inputs. be interesting to see if the tweaks prove out. home teams are listed first.

Nomads 2 vs. Barca 1

LAGSD 1 vs. SD Surf 4

Arsenal 1 vs. LAG 2 *match to watch* both teams have improved significantly over the season i.e. good on the coaches. lag is likely still better but Arsenal should be able to make them work for it. this is the first time each team has played one another in ussda group play.

Pats 1 vs. Albion 2

FCG 1 vs . LAFC 2. *match to watch* Will be interesting to see how this one goes. LAFC u15 is TopDrawer's #1 team in the country and has been pretty overwhelming this year. Looking at the trends, LAFC has been fading a bit offensively (relatively speaking) since the beginning of the season while getting a bit better defensively.

Keys for FCG are:
1) Managing LAFC's shock and awe in the first ten minutes of the game and the first ten minutes of the 2nd half since LAFC scores more than 1/3 of their goals in these periods
2) Getting a goal in the first half since LAFC has only allowed 3 group play goals in the first half this season (but it also may just make them angry...). 

Last match at the very beginning of the season was 4-0 LAFC.

LAUFA 3 vs. Real SoCal 2

LAGSD 1 vs Nomads 3


----------



## bigkick

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/23 & 3/24). went full propeller beanie this weekend, and tightened the algo up with home/away and offensive/defensive trend inputs. be interesting to see if the tweaks prove out. home teams are listed first.
> 
> Nomads 2 vs. Barca 1
> 
> LAGSD 1 vs. SD Surf 4
> 
> Arsenal 1 vs. LAG 2 *match to watch* both teams have improved significantly over the season i.e. good on the coaches. lag is likely still better but Arsenal should be able to make them work for it. this is the first time each team has played one another in ussda group play.
> 
> Pats 1 vs. Albion 2
> 
> FCG 1 vs . LAFC 2. *match to watch* Will be interesting to see how this one goes. LAFC u15 is TopDrawer's #1 team in the country and has been pretty overwhelming this year. Looking at the trends, LAFC has been fading a bit offensively (relatively speaking) since the beginning of the season while getting a bit better defensively.
> 
> Keys for FCG are:
> 1) Managing LAFC's shock and awe in the first ten minutes of the game and the first ten minutes of the 2nd half since LAFC scores more than 1/3 of their goals in these periods
> 2) Getting a goal in the first half since LAFC has only allowed 3 group play goals in the first half this season (but it also may just make them angry...).
> 
> Last match at the very beginning of the season was 4-0 LAFC.
> 
> LAUFA 3 vs. Real SoCal 2
> 
> LAGSD 1 vs Nomads 3


SD Surf 6 vs LAGSD 0   5-0 in the first half


----------



## bigkick

Nomads 2 vs Barca 1


----------



## SBFDad

Arsenal 0 vs. LAG 2


----------



## soccerstud

FCGS 2 - 0 LAFC


----------



## bigkick

Pats 5 vs Albion 0


----------



## Keeper3114

soccerstud said:


> FCGS 2 - 0 LAFC


Actually it was 2-1


----------



## soccerstud

Keeper3114 said:


> Actually it was 2-1


actually, NO! Final score FCGS 2-0 LAFC


----------



## Ralph

Well done FGGS. Looks like they prepared very well for the match in the weeks before. Coach Leon had a good plan. A loss was probably necessary to re-ignite the fire in the LAFC boys.


----------



## Footballero

LAGSD 1-0 Nomads


----------



## SBFDad

Footballero said:


> LAGSD 1-0 Nomads


Wow. Big upset here. Well done LAGSD.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (3/23 & 3/24). home teams are listed first.

Predict: Nomads 2 vs. Barca 1. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs. Barca 1. *Per game report, pretty straightforward match. Nomads scored one early in 1H and another early in 2H. Barca got one back later in 2h. Nomads were missing their two 2nd leading scorers (tied at 7 goals a piece)

Predict: LAGSD 1 vs. SD Surf 4. *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs. SD Surf 6. *Thanks bigkick for score and commentary. Sounds like it was a tough game for LAGSD with SD Surf scoring 5 in 1h.

Predict: Arsenal 1 vs. LAG 2. *Actuals: Arsenal 0 vs. LAG 2. *Per the game report, looks like a tight match. Score was 0-0 at half. JC from LAG went for a brace in 2h. Arsenal was missing their leading scorer. Thanks sbfdad for the early result.

Predict: Pats 1 vs. Albion 2. *Actuals: Pats 5 vs. Albion 0. *Hmmm. So what happened here? Per the game report, this one got away from Albion early with the Pats scoring three in the 1st half. Also, the Pats JF had a hat trick so it looks like there may have been a match-up issue for Albion. Last, Albion was also missing their leading scorer, MV.  But sometimes, it also just goes like this. 

Good on the Pats for a strong win. Any additional commentary on how the game went? interested in seeing what worked for the pats/didn't work for Albion

Predict: FCG 1 vs . LAFC 2. *Actuals: FCG 2 vs . LAFC 0. So here's what was written:*

"*match to watch* Will be interesting to see how this one goes. LAFC u15 is TopDrawer's #1 team in the country and has been pretty overwhelming this year. Looking at the trends, LAFC has been fading a bit offensively (relatively speaking) since the beginning of the season while getting a bit better defensively.

Keys for FCG are:
1) Managing LAFC's shock and awe in the first ten minutes of the game and the first ten minutes of the 2nd half since LAFC scores more than 1/3 of their goals in these periods
2) Getting a goal in the first half since LAFC has only allowed 3 group play goals in the first half this season (but it also may just make them angry...). 

Last match at the very beginning of the season was 4-0 LAFC."
​Per the game report, FCG scored in the first half and then again late in the 2nd half - playing with intensity  with two late cards - to put it away, and held a full strength LAFC squad - and likely the #1 offense in the country - scoreless for the win. Well done, FCG.

soccerstud, any additional commentary on how the game went?

Predict: LAUFA 3 vs. Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: LAUFA 3 vs. Real SoCal 1. *Per the game report, it was 1-0 LAUFA at half, and it looks like LAUFA may have taken advantage of a match-up w/ LAUFA's DRV going for a brace in the 2nd half. RSC got one back late.

any additional commentary on how the game went?

Predict: LAGSD 1 vs Nomads 3. *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs Nomads 0. *Thanks footballero for the early results. Any additional commentary?


----------



## Footballero

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (3/23 & 3/24). home teams are listed first.
> 
> Predict: Nomads 2 vs. Barca 1. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs. Barca 1. *Per game report, pretty straightforward match. Nomads scored one early in 1H and another early in 2H. Barca got one back later in 2h. Nomads were missing their two 2nd leading scorers (tied at 7 goals a piece)
> 
> Predict: LAGSD 1 vs. SD Surf 4. *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs. SD Surf 6. *Thanks bigkick for score and commentary. Sounds like it was a tough game for LAGSD with SD Surf scoring 5 in 1h.
> 
> Predict: Arsenal 1 vs. LAG 2. *Actuals: Arsenal 0 vs. LAG 2. *Per the game report, looks like a tight match. Score was 0-0 at half. JC from LAG went for a brace in 2h. Arsenal was missing their leading scorer. Thanks sbfdad for the early result.
> 
> Predict: Pats 1 vs. Albion 2. *Actuals: Pats 5 vs. Albion 0. *Hmmm. So what happened here? Per the game report, this one got away from Albion early with the Pats scoring three in the 1st half. Also, the Pats JF had a hat trick so it looks like there may have been a match-up issue for Albion. Last, Albion was also missing their leading scorer, MV.  But sometimes, it also just goes like this.
> 
> Good on the Pats for a strong win. Any additional commentary on how the game went? interested in seeing what worked for the pats/didn't work for Albion
> 
> Predict: FCG 1 vs . LAFC 2. *Actuals: FCG 2 vs . LAFC 0. So here's what was written:*
> 
> "*match to watch* Will be interesting to see how this one goes. LAFC u15 is TopDrawer's #1 team in the country and has been pretty overwhelming this year. Looking at the trends, LAFC has been fading a bit offensively (relatively speaking) since the beginning of the season while getting a bit better defensively.
> 
> Keys for FCG are:
> 1) Managing LAFC's shock and awe in the first ten minutes of the game and the first ten minutes of the 2nd half since LAFC scores more than 1/3 of their goals in these periods
> 2) Getting a goal in the first half since LAFC has only allowed 3 group play goals in the first half this season (but it also may just make them angry...).
> 
> Last match at the very beginning of the season was 4-0 LAFC."
> ​Per the game report, FCG scored in the first half and then again late in the 2nd half - playing with intensity  with two late cards - to put it away, and held a full strength LAFC squad - and likely the #1 offense in the country - scoreless for the win. Well done, FCG.
> 
> soccerstud, any additional commentary on how the game went?
> 
> Predict: LAUFA 3 vs. Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: LAUFA 3 vs. Real SoCal 1. *Per the game report, it was 1-0 LAUFA at half, and it looks like LAUFA may have taken advantage of a match-up w/ LAUFA's DRV going for a brace in the 2nd half. RSC got one back late.
> 
> any additional commentary on how the game went?
> 
> Predict: LAGSD 1 vs Nomads 3. *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs Nomads 0. *Thanks footballero for the early results. Any additional commentary?


Nomads used this game to evaluate its bench players thinking about next season. The goal came on a soft free kick to the penalty spot, no one cleared and the second string keeper came out and completely missed the ball. Then it was all Nomads but just like it has happened the whole season, they created over 10 chances and no goal.


----------



## soccerstud

"Per the game report, FCG scored in the first half and then again late in the 2nd half - playing with intensity  with two late cards - to put it away, and held a full strength LAFC squad - and likely the #1 offense in the country - scoreless for the win. Well done, FCG.​
soccerstud, any additional commentary on how the game went?"

Let me first say it was a very intense game, LAFC did not give anything away.  It was a great game to watch independent of the result.  I counted like 7 US scouts, 1 MLS scout and another from the Mexican League.  

Like predicted, LAFC came out hard in the first 15 minutes of the game, then settled down a bit and continued building their plays.  They had more than enough chances, but nothing FCGS keeper and back line could not handle.  Both teams had their opportunities to score in the first half.  LAFC created their chances via build up plays and FCGS created theirs through counter attacks.  FCGS defended as a team, pressing LAFC at all the lines that's how the 1st goal came.  Somehow the ball landed about 25 yards out from the LAFC goal, their center back #4 got to the ball first and tried to play their keeper who had for some reason come out of the box to intercept the ball and was standing about 19 yards out.  The pass was bad, the ball somehow bounced off the keeper.  In the meantime, #35 from FCGS, who was playing the #10 position, had not given up on the play and with a full sprint ran passed the defender, got a touch on the ball immediately as it bounced off the keeper (it was a weird play). The ball went his way and he punched it home to an open net.  The second half was pretty much the same as the first half, with LAFC creating chances but nothing FCGS back line and keeper could not handle.  LAFC started introducing substitutions but not much changed, they did have a 1v1 with the FCGS keeper, but the keeper handled it well.  FCGS kept the pressure and started building up plays as well as counters.  The 2nd goal came on a counter.  After an LAFC press, FCGS cleared the ball and it came to the FCGS left Forward (winger) who was standing in the belly of the field.  He controlled the ball and opened it wide to #35 who was marked but making the run up the right side. With a one touch pass, he crossed the ball way over the other side of the field (left) where the FCGS left defender was making the run.  The pass left the winger with open space and about 30 yards out, he ran the ball, an LAFC defender tried to close him down, the FCGS left back cut in with his left foot and took a shot with this right foot and put it in the top right hand corner from 18 yards out nothing the keeper could do.  Both had a few more chances after that but the closest came late in the second half again by FCGS and again by the #35.  The pass came from the right side, a little too high, he jumped, chested the ball, and without letting it hit the ground, he hit a volley from about 16 yards out.  Somehow the defender got a foot on it to clear the ball.  The last 10 minutes or so, LAFC tried desperately to get a goal.  All their plays turned to long balls from the back into the area, but to no avail.  It was just not going to happen for them this game.  

I think the key to FCGS this game was that they finally had their starting line-up after 5 or 6 games.  In particular, their back line with their starting center backs #2 and #5, the starting D-mid #62 and their starting keeper all playing, really made a difference.  It allowed the #35 to play in his position where he really shines instead of trying to fill in other roles.  Injury to #2, #62 playing up with the 03s/02s and the second keeper getting some minutes left team vulnerable the last few games.  I realize trying to "develop" all the players and balancing some game time is important, but somehow it through the team off balance.  FCGS coaches were not having that against LAFC.  They prepared well, the coaches laid out a great plan and the players followed it to a tee.  All the players were completely exhausted after the game...boy, LAFC is a tough nut to crack.  Congratulations to the FCGS staff and players, well deserved and earned win!

I do want to make a last comment/observation.  It is easy to see why LAFC is the best 2004 team in the country.  They are a fantastic team including their bench.  They are coached very well and are a fun and exciting team to watch.  The only negative thing to the evening was after the second goal came.  Some of the LAFC players, especially the goalie that was playing in the second half, got into it with the parents.  They were making gestures moving their hands up and down, while looking at the FCGS parents who were celebrating the second goal, as to tell them to calm down and pointing at themselves and raising the index finger telling them they are still #1.  The goal keeper went as far as bringing his index finger to his lips and trying to shoosh the parents.  Obviously, that didn't go well with some and words were exchanged.  I understand it was their first loss of the season, and maybe they didn't know how to react.  All I can say is to the LAFC boys, "you are great players and a loss will not change that, but there is no need to resort to that behavior.  About all remain respectful, you've earned the plaudits all year round with your play, keep it up and stay away from the rest.  I'm sure you will bounce back immediately."


----------



## Kante

soccerstud said:


> "Per the game report, FCG scored in the first half and then again late in the 2nd half - playing with intensity  with two late cards - to put it away, and held a full strength LAFC squad - and likely the #1 offense in the country - scoreless for the win. Well done, FCG.​
> soccerstud, any additional commentary on how the game went?"
> 
> Let me first say it was a very intense game, LAFC did not give anything away.  It was a great game to watch independent of the result.  I counted like 7 US scouts, 1 MLS scout and another from the Mexican League.
> 
> Like predicted, LAFC came out hard in the first 15 minutes of the game, then settled down a bit and continued building their plays.  They had more than enough chances, but nothing FCGS keeper and back line could not handle.  Both teams had their opportunities to score in the first half.  LAFC created their chances via build up plays and FCGS created theirs through counter attacks.  FCGS defended as a team, pressing LAFC at all the lines that's how the 1st goal came.  Somehow the ball landed about 25 yards out from the LAFC goal, their center back #4 got to the ball first and tried to play their keeper who had for some reason come out of the box to intercept the ball and was standing about 19 yards out.  The pass was bad, the ball somehow bounced off the keeper.  In the meantime, #35 from FCGS, who was playing the #10 position, had not given up on the play and with a full sprint ran passed the defender, got a touch on the ball immediately as it bounced off the keeper (it was a weird play). The ball went his way and he punched it home to an open net.  The second half was pretty much the same as the first half, with LAFC creating chances but nothing FCGS back line and keeper could not handle.  LAFC started introducing substitutions but not much changed, they did have a 1v1 with the FCGS keeper, but the keeper handled it well.  FCGS kept the pressure and started building up plays as well as counters.  The 2nd goal came on a counter.  After an LAFC press, FCGS cleared the ball and it came to the FCGS left Forward (winger) who was standing in the belly of the field.  He controlled the ball and opened it wide to #35 who was marked but making the run up the right side. With a one touch pass, he crossed the ball way over the other side of the field (left) where the FCGS left defender was making the run.  The pass left the winger with open space and about 30 yards out, he ran the ball, an LAFC defender tried to close him down, the FCGS left back cut in with his left foot and took a shot with this right foot and put it in the top right hand corner from 18 yards out nothing the keeper could do.  Both had a few more chances after that but the closest came late in the second half again by FCGS and again by the #35.  The pass came from the right side, a little too high, he jumped, chested the ball, and without letting it hit the ground, he hit a volley from about 16 yards out.  Somehow the defender got a foot on it to clear the ball.  The last 10 minutes or so, LAFC tried desperately to get a goal.  All their plays turned to long balls from the back into the area, but to no avail.  It was just not going to happen for them this game.
> 
> I think the key to FCGS this game was that they finally had their starting line-up after 5 or 6 games.  In particular, their back line with their starting center backs #2 and #5, the starting D-mid #62 and their starting keeper all playing, really made a difference.  It allowed the #35 to play in his position where he really shines instead of trying to fill in other roles.  Injury to #2, #62 playing up with the 03s/02s and the second keeper getting some minutes left team vulnerable the last few games.  I realize trying to "develop" all the players and balancing some game time is important, but somehow it through the team off balance.  FCGS coaches were not having that against LAFC.  They prepared well, the coaches laid out a great plan and the players followed it to a tee.  All the players were completely exhausted after the game...boy, LAFC is a tough nut to crack.  Congratulations to the FCGS staff and players, well deserved and earned win!
> 
> I do want to make a last comment/observation.  It is easy to see why LAFC is the best 2004 team in the country.  They are a fantastic team including their bench.  They are coached very well and are a fun and exciting team to watch.  The only negative thing to the evening was after the second goal came.  Some of the LAFC players, especially the goalie that was playing in the second half, got into it with the parents.  They were making gestures moving their hands up and down, while looking at the FCGS parents who were celebrating the second goal, as to tell them to calm down and pointing at themselves and raising the index finger telling them they are still #1.  The goal keeper went as far as bringing his index finger to his lips and trying to shoosh the parents.  Obviously, that didn't go well with some and words were exchanged.  I understand it was their first loss of the season, and maybe they didn't know how to react.  All I can say is to the LAFC boys, "you are great players and a loss will not change that, but there is no need to resort to that behavior.  About all remain respectful, you've earned the plaudits all year round with your play, keep it up and stay away from the rest.  I'm sure you will bounce back immediately."


Awesome.


----------



## Toe poke

Is it too late to ask for a little prediction into the weekend


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for today (3/30). home team is listed first. had to add in some data - since most matches this weekend are norcal v socal (go socal!) - which took a bit. Predicts for tomorrow to follow late this afternoon.

*Saturday, March 30*
Albion 1 vs De Anza 2

Real SoCal 2 vs Portland Timbers 2

SD Surf 5 vs. Breakers 1

Arsenal 1 vs. LAUFA 3

LAG 1 vs. Seattle Sounders 3 *match to watch* Last time these teams played was in the GA cup. Went to PKs with Seattle winning. Assuming both teams play their 1st team roster, should be a great match to watch. Seattle is ranked #4 in the country by TopDrawer. LAG is not ranked in the top 25.

Sacramento Republic 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *match to watch* Last time these teams played it was 4-2 FCG. Sacramento is ranked #17 by Top Drawer while FCG is ranked #23. Not a lot of FCG "away" game data to work with, but it looks like FCG having to travel to Sactown tips the result in Sacramento's favor.

Barca 1 vs . LAFC 5

San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs. Pats 2 

Nomads 3 vs. Ballistic 1

Strikers 4 vs Silicon Valley Soccer Academy 1


----------



## Fishme1

Kante said:


> here's predicts for today (3/30). home team is listed first. had to add in some data - since most matches this weekend are norcal v socal (go socal!) - which took a bit. Predicts for tomorrow to follow late this afternoon.
> 
> *Saturday, March 30*
> Albion 1 vs De Anza 2
> 
> Real SoCal 2 vs Portland Timbers 2
> 
> SD Surf 5 vs. Breakers 1
> 
> Arsenal 1 vs. LAUFA 3
> 
> LAG 1 vs. Seattle Sounders 3 *match to watch* Last time these teams played was in the GA cup. Went to PKs with Seattle winning. Assuming both teams play their 1st team roster, should be a great match to watch. Seattle is ranked #4 in the country by TopDrawer. LAG is not ranked in the top 25.
> 
> Sacramento Republic 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *match to watch* Last time these teams played it was 4-2 FCG. Sacramento is ranked #17 by Top Drawer while FCG is ranked #23. Not a lot of FCG "away" game data to work with, but it looks like FCG having to travel to Sactown tips the result in Sacramento's favor.
> 
> Barca 1 vs . LAFC 5
> 
> San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs. Pats 2
> 
> Nomads 3 vs. Ballistic 1
> 
> Strikers 4 vs Silicon Valley Soccer Academy 1



BARCA 1   LAFC 7


----------



## SBFDad

LAG 1 vs Sounders 2

LAG had more possession and the better chances. Couldn’t finish. Sounders capitalized on a couple of mistakes. The boys wanted a do-over. Maybe next year.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for Sunday (3/31). home team is listed first. had to add in some data - since most matches this weekend are norcal v socal (go socal!) - which took a bit. 

Albion 2 vs Breakers 1
Real SoCal 1 vs Seattle Sounders 6
SD Surf 1 vs De Anza 2
SJ Earthquakes1 vs FCG 2
Strikers 4 vs Ballistic 1
Nomads 3 vs SVSA 1
Sacramento Republic 3 vs Pateadores 2
LA Galaxy 3 vs Portland Timbers 1


----------



## SBFDad

LAG 3 vs. Portland 0


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this last weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home team is listed first. mostly match-ups w/ norcal this weekend. 

Predict: Albion 1 vs De Anza 2. *Actuals: Albion 3 vs De Anza 0*
Predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Portland Timbers 2. *Actuals: Real SoCal 3 vs Portland Timbers 2*
Predict: SD Surf 5 vs. Breakers 1. *Actuals: SD Surf 2 vs. Breakers 1*
Predict: Arsenal 1 vs. LAUFA 3. *Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs. LAUFA 2*
Predict: LAG 1 vs. Seattle Sounders 3. *Actuals: LAG 1 vs. Seattle Sounders 2*
Predict: Sacramento Republic 2 vs FC Golden State 1. *Actuals: Sacramento Republic 3 vs FC Golden State 1 *
Predict: Barca 1 vs . LAFC 5. *Actuals: Barca 1 vs . LAFC 7*
Predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs. Pats 2. *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 3 vs. Pats 0 *
Predict: Nomads 3 vs. Ballistic 1. *Actuals: Nomads 3 vs. Ballistic 0*
Predict: Strikers 4 vs Silicon Valley Soccer Academy 1. *Actuals: Strikers 6 vs Silicon Valley Soccer Academy 1*
Predict: Albion 2 vs Breakers 1. Actuals: *Albion 4 vs Breakers 1*
Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs Seattle Sounders 6. *Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs Seattle Sounders 2*
Predict: SD Surf 1 vs De Anza 2. *Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs De Anza 1*
Predict: SJ Earthquakes 1 vs FCG 2. *Actuals: SJ Earthquakes 1 vs FCG 1*
Predict: Strikers 4 vs Ballistic 1. *Actuals: pending*
Predict: Nomads 3 vs SVSA 1. *Actuals: Nomads 3 vs SVSA 1 (thanks footballero)*
Predict: Sacramento Republic 3 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: Sacramento Republic 0 vs Pateadores 1.*
Predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs Portland Timbers 1. *Actuals: LA Galaxy 3 vs Portland Timbers 0 (thanks sbfdad)*


----------



## Footballero

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this last weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home team is listed first. mostly match-ups w/ norcal this weekend.
> 
> Predict: Albion 1 vs De Anza 2. *Actuals: Albion 3 vs De Anza 0*
> Predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Portland Timbers 2. *Actuals: Real SoCal 3 vs Portland Timbers 2*
> Predict: SD Surf 5 vs. Breakers 1. *Actuals: SD Surf 2 vs. Breakers 1*
> Predict: Arsenal 1 vs. LAUFA 3. *Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs. LAUFA 2*
> Predict: LAG 1 vs. Seattle Sounders 3. *Actuals: LAG 1 vs. Seattle Sounders 2*
> Predict: Sacramento Republic 2 vs FC Golden State 1. *Actuals: Sacramento Republic 3 vs FC Golden State 1 *
> Predict: Barca 1 vs . LAFC 5. *Actuals: Barca 1 vs . LAFC 7*
> Predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs. Pats 2. *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 3 vs. Pats 0 *
> Predict: Nomads 3 vs. Ballistic 1. *Actuals: Nomads 3 vs. Ballistic 0*
> Predict: Strikers 4 vs Silicon Valley Soccer Academy 1. *Actuals: Strikers 6 vs Silicon Valley Soccer Academy 1*
> Predict: Albion 2 vs Breakers 1. Actuals: *Albion 4 vs Breakers 1*
> Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs Seattle Sounders 6. *Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs Seattle Sounders 2*
> Predict: SD Surf 1 vs De Anza 2. *Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs De Anza 1*
> Predict: SJ Earthquakes 1 vs FCG 2. *Actuals: SJ Earthquakes 1 vs FCG 1*
> Predict: Strikers 4 vs Ballistic 1. *Actuals: pending*
> Predict: Nomads 3 vs SVSA 1. *Actuals: pending*
> Predict: Sacramento Republic 3 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: Sacramento Republic 0 vs Pateadores 1.*
> Predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs Portland Timbers 1. *Actuals: LA Galaxy 3 vs Portland Timbers 0 (thanks sbfdad)*



Nomads 3 SVSA 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for the weekend (4/5 & 4/6). home team is listed first.

SD Surf 1 vs LAFC 1. *match to watch* this match is listed as TBD on the schedule. hopefully, it will happen. should be fun to watch. biggest trend of note is that LAFC offense has been on the steady decline (relatively speaking), hence the projected tie. last match was 4-1 LAFC. somehow, top drawer doesn't have SD Surf ranked anywhere in their top 25.

Pats 2 vs Nomads 2

Real SoCal 2 vs Albion 1

Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 1

SD Surf 4 vs Albion 1


----------



## Footballero

Pats 2 Nomads 2


----------



## Fishme1

LAFC 4- SURF 1


----------



## Kante

Fishme1 said:


> LAFC 4- SURF 1


Thx. How did the match go?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for 4/5 & 4/6.  home team is listed first.

predict: SD Surf 1 vs LAFC 1. *actuals: SD Surf 1 vs LAFC 4. *note: same result as last match. surprised by this result. Any commentary from folks?

predict: Pats 2 vs Nomads 2. *actuals: Pats 2 vs Nomads 2. *Looks like a fun one to watch. Pats went up 2-0 in the first half, and then Nomads got one back just before the half and tied it early in the second half.

predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Albion 1. *actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs Albion 0*

predict: Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 1. *actuals: Arsenal 0 vs. Strikers 3.* per the game report, looks like Strikers came out strong, got one in the first half and then two in the last five.


----------



## Fishme1

Kante said:


> Thx. How did the match go?


I’m sorry. I was told.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (4/13 & 4/14). home team is listed first.

Barca 3 vs Silicon Valley SA 2

Nomads 1 vs FC Golden State 1 **match to watch* note:* both teams have a big home/away effect. while the algo is calling this a tie, would say that Nomads have the edge with FCG playing away. Should be fun, tough defensive game to watch.

Albion 3 vs SD Surf 2

LAGSD 1 vs Real SoCal 2

Barca 4 vs. Arsenal 2

Strikers 5 vs Pateadores 1


----------



## Footballero

Nomads 3-3 FCGS


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (4/13 & 4/14). home team is listed first.

predict: Barca 3 vs Silicon Valley SA 2. *Actuals: Barca 1 vs Silicon Valley SA 3 note:* surprised by this result. anyone have commentary?

predict: Nomads 1 vs FC Golden State 1. *Actuals: Nomads 1 vs FC Golden State 1. *had this one as a match to watch, and per the game report, it looked like it did not disappoint. FCG got one at the 3rd minute and Nomads came right back with one to tie at the 5th minute. Tied 1-1 at half time. Nomads went ahead 2-1 at the 62nd minute, and things started to get chippy at the 70th minute with two yellows (one for each team). FCG went ahead with two quick ones at the 72nd and 74th minutes. One more yellow for FCG at the 75th minute, and then Nomads tied it right at the end for a 3-3 final result.

predict: Albion 3 vs SD Surf 2. *Actuals: Albion 3 vs SD Surf 1*

predict: LAGSD 1 vs Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: LAGSD 3 vs Real SoCal 8*. *note:* Whoa! Per the game report, looks like it was a very competitive first half. LAGSD scored first, but RSC got two quick ones to go ahead 2-1. LAGSD tied it up 2-2 right after. All in the first 15 minutes... LAGSD got a PK to go ahead 3-2 at the 24th minute but RSC tied it right before half for 3-3. 

2nd half was a completely different story with RSC scoring five unanswered goals. Only thing that's apparent from the game report is that LAGSD subbed two players out at the beginning of the 2nd half.... Anyone have more commentary on this one?

predict: Barca 4 vs. Arsenal 2. *Actuals: pending*

predict: Strikers 5 vs Pateadores 1. *Actuals: Strikers 3 vs Pateadores 1*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. as an fyi, schedule has changed and will be posting predicts on Friday morning-ish thru rest of season. home team is listed first.

SD Surf 7 vs Barca 1
LAGSD 1 vs FC Golden State 6
Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1
LAUFA 2 vs Albion 1
Real SoCal 2 vs Pateadores 1


----------



## bigkick

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. as an fyi, schedule has changed and will be posting predicts on Friday morning-ish thru rest of season. home team is listed first.
> 
> SD Surf 7 vs Barca 1
> LAGSD 1 vs FC Golden State 6
> Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1
> LAUFA 2 vs Albion 1
> Real SoCal 2 vs Pateadores 1


LAGSD 1 vs FCGS 8 (lone LAGSD goal was GS own goal)
SD Surf 3 vs Barca 1
Real Socal 3 vs Pateadores 1


----------



## Kante

Here's predict vs actuals. Thanks bigkick for early results! Home team is listed first.

predict: SD Surf 7 vs Barca 1. *Actual: SD Surf 3 vs Barca 1*
predict: LAGSD 1 vs FC Golden State 6. *Actual: LAGSD 1 vs FCG 8 *
predict: Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1. *Actual: Strikers 3 vs Arsenal 0*
predict: LAUFA 2 vs Albion 1. *Actual: LAUFA 2 vs Albion 1*
predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Pateadores 1. *Actual: Real SoCal 3 vs Pateadores 1*
*
*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home teams are listed first.

LA Galaxy 1 vs Strikers 1 *match to watch*

The Strikers have been the better team in 2018-19, sitting at 2nd in the standings for a strong Southwest Group, and just south of a wild card play-off spot. A reasonable case can be made that, if VV - who is now averaging just over a goal a game for LAG - had stayed with the Strikers, the Strikers likely go to the u15 play-offs.

By way of background, LAG recruited one of the Strikers top goal scorers  - VV - last year over to LAG for the 2018-19 season. Likely, as a result of moving to LAG, VV was called up to the Jan u15 28 player camp, but did not make it to the 19 player u15 squad that just finished 3rd in their group at the Torneo delle Nazioni. 

LAG is at #5 in the standings, and if not for VV's goals, would be at closer to #8.

Last time these two teams met, it was 2-0 Strikers. Will be an interesting match to watch this time out.

Nomads 3 vs SD Surf 3 *match to watch*

Nomads have improved significantly on the goal scoring side in the last several games but the improvement has been against some of the weaker Southwest teams and against Northwest teams, and has been, as sometimes happens with goal scoring improvements, at the cost of giving up more goals. SD Surf also has been getting stronger offensively. 

Should be a fun, end of season match to watch. Last time these two teams met, it was 1-0 Nomads.

Albion 1 vs LAFC 3

LAUFA 3 vs Barca 2

Pats 1 vs FC Golden State 3

Real SoCal 2 vs Arsenal 1


----------



## SBFDad

LAG 2 vs. Strikers 1.

Really tough, competitive game. Strikers were really good in stretches, could’ve scored a couple more. Galaxy hit woodwork twice. A draw would’ve been a fair result.


----------



## bigkick

Nomads 0 vs SD Surf 1


----------



## bigkick

FCGS 2 vs Pats 2


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home teams are listed first.

predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs Strikers 1 *actuals: LA Galaxy 2 vs Strikers 1*
*note: *this one was a *match to watch* and it sounds like it didn't disappoint. here's commentary from SBFdad (thx!):
_
"Really tough, competitive game. Strikers were really good in stretches, could’ve scored a couple more. Galaxy hit woodwork twice. A draw would’ve been a fair result."_​
Per the game report, score was 0-0 at half, and VV put LAG ahead initially with a goal at the 65th minute. Strikers tied it five minutes later but LAG went ahead again for the win at the 72nd minute. Three yellows over the course of the match.

Both teams played a couple of 05s up.

predict: Nomads 3 vs SD Surf 3. *actuals: Nomads 0 vs SD Surf 1*
*note: *this one was a *match to watch*, and it looks like solid match with the SD Surf scoring the ultimate game winner right before the 1st half ended. unfortunately, it was also one of those games where the game report doesn't really tell a story. *Anyone have additional commentary on the match?*

predict: Albion 1 vs LAFC 3 *actuals: Albion 1 vs LAFC 3*
*note: *per the game report, LAFC rostered a large number of 05s who played about 80% of the total minutes. what's interesting here is that the result was fairly close to the prediction which assumed that LAFC 04s play Albion 04s. So, one, good on LAFC for playing 05s up and putting development first. Two, the LAFC 05s, in relative terms, may be even better than the LAFC 04s. Will be interesting to see how many LAFC 05s get called into the upcoming USYNT June 4th camp.

LAFC 04 FG went for a brace.

predict: LAUFA 3 vs Barca 2. *actuals: LAUFA 2 vs Barca 4*

predict: Pats 1 vs FC Golden State 3 *actuals: Pats 2 vs FC Golden State 2*

predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Arsenal 1 *actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs Arsenal 1*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (5/12 & 5/13). home teams are listed first.

but first, a quick word on TopDrawer Rankings. the u16 thru u18 rankings for May were just released and the u13 thru u15 rankings will be out next week. get that TD's rankings are subjective and am sure that teams are over being left out of the ranking at this point in the season but the ranking - in lieu of other criteria - does affect college interest in players . 

so, if anyone knows folks at TD, maybe plant a seed for TD to look at their u15 numbers before they publish. Looking at the data, the Strikers, LA Galaxy, SD Surf and De Anza should all be in TopDrawer's Top 25 along with the current Top 25 from socal and norcal.

predict: Barca 1 vs Strikers 3 note: Barca is hard to predict, with performances often varying from expected. not sure if it's the travel, or if line-ups vary significantly game to game. so that's the disclaimer for this one. will take a deeper dive over the summer to figure this out.

predict: Albion 2 vs Nomads 1

predict: LA Galaxy 2 vs SD Surf 1 **match to watch* *SD Surf just beat the Nomads and tied FCG, and LAG just beat the Strikers and beat FCG, so this match is a great measure of who is next best - after LAFC - in SoCal. LAG has one of the best defenses in the country at this point of the season with six shutouts in their last nine games and an offense that has perked up in the same time period. And SD Surf is solid on both sides of the ball as well. 

predict: Pateadores 1 vs LAFC 3 **match to watch** last time these teams met, it was 4-1 LAFC. Pats have improved since while LAFC has plateaued from a data pov, granted this has happened at the same time they've also taken steps to play youngers up an age (eg, vs Albion last week w/ LAFC 05s playing about 80% of the available field player minutes). Pats are playing at home and a decent home field advantage effect. Pats are clear underdogs but they have a shot at making things interesting.

predict: LAUFA 3 vs Breakers 1 note: socal vs norcal are difficult to predict given the overall difference in the quality across teams in each group. over the summer, will figure out a way to systematically discount/premium team ratings based on group quality but in the meantime am just going to post a disclaimer

predict: LAGSD 1 vs De Anza note: see above disclaimer

predict: LAGSD 2 vs Breakers 3 note: see above disclaimer

predict: FC Golden State 4 vs Arsenal 1 

predict: LAUFA 2 vs De Anza 1 note: see above disclaimer


----------



## SBFDad

LAG 2-2 Surf

Good match this morning. Pretty physical. Galaxy were better in the first half. Surf better in the second half. Fair result.


----------



## Footballero

Nomads 4 Albion 2


----------



## Fishme1

LAFC 6 - 0 Pats


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (5/18 & 5/19). home team is listed first.

Barca 1 vs Nomads 3

Albion 5 vs LAGSD 1

SD Surf 3 vs Real SoCal 1

Strikers 6 vs LAUFA 1 *note: *normally would say that this might be a match where the Strikers could play some 05s up but the 05 Strikers are playing the 05 SD Surf, so that's not likely to happen.

LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 1 **match to watch** here's link to the extended version of how this match is likely to go - http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/u15-04-lafc-vs-04-lag-5-18-19-predicts-and-discussion-el-trafico-de-academia-parte-tres.17350/#post-264822

Real SoCal 3 vs LAGSD 1

FC Golden State 5 vs LAUFA 1


----------



## SBFDad

LAFC 1-0 LAG

Excellent match. Both sides had great moments.  LAG played with 10 men most of the game. Red card early in the 1st half. Admirable effort considering.


----------



## Kante

SBFDad said:


> LAFC 1-0 LAG
> 
> Excellent match. Both sides had great moments.  LAG played with 10 men most of the game. Red card early in the 1st half. Admirable effort considering.


agreed. saw the 1st half and about 20 minutes of the 2nd half. LAG showed a lot of heart and gave LAFC a game despite being a man down. 

Thought the straight red card was questionable since I don't think it was the intent of #25 to catch #4 in the chin. Saw most of what happened but the ref had a very good view too and it was a blow to the head so...  

Was particularly impressed with the LAG goalie, and LAG's #19 and #10 play up top at the beginning of the 2nd half. Thought #33 also handled himself well, and that #10 did good job of working - in the first half - to involve all of LAG, but got tired and devolved a bit later in the 2nd half. 

Was surprised by how direct LAFC was most of the game.


----------



## Kante

anyone know the score on last weekend's LAGSD vs RSC match?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home team is listed first. (edited Friday evening)

Barca 4 vs LAGSD 1
Albion 1 vs FCG 2
LAFC 3 vs Nomads 1
LAUFA 2 vs LAG 3
SD Surf 3 vs Pats 2
Real SoCal 1 vs Strikers 4


----------



## soccerstud

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home team is listed first. (edited Friday evening)
> 
> Barca 4 vs LAGSD 1
> Albion 1 vs FCG 2
> LAFC 3 vs Nomads 1
> LAUFA 2 vs LAG 3
> SD Surf 3 vs Pats 2
> Real SoCal 1 vs Strikers 4


Albion 0 - 1 FCGSA Final


----------



## SBFDad

LAUFA 1 vs. LAG 2


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals (6/1 & 6/2). home team listed first.

predict: Barca 4 vs LAGSD 1 *Actuals: Barca 2 vs LAGSD 2* 

predict: Albion 1 vs FCG 2 *Actuals: Albion 0 vs FCG 1*

predict: LAFC 3 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: LAFC 3 vs Nomads 0*

predict: LAUFA 2 vs LAG 3 *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs LAG 2*

predict: SD Surf 3 vs Pats 2 *Actuals: SD Surf 5 vs Pats 1*
*note: *seems like an intense match. per the game report, Pats scored first at the 11th minute but SD Surf tied it ten minutes later. Still tied 1-1 at half time. In the 2nd half, SD Surf came out more aggressive and looked like they took over the game going ahead 2-1 at the 53rd minute and then scoring three in the last ten minutes of the match. Pats had two yellow late in the match as well. Both SD Surf and the Pats played all of their 11 starters the full 80 minutes.

predict: Real SoCal 1 vs Strikers 4 *Actuals: Real SoCal 3 vs Strikers 2*
*note: *good win for RSC since their last match-up w/ the Strikers went 0-5 for the Strikers. RSC was down 1-2 until the last ten minutes when RSC scored twice for the win. EP for RSC went for a double - getting RSC's first goal at the 18th minute and their last goal at the 78th minute- plus a yellow at the 54th minute.

RSC was the most improved team on SoCal by far, being almost 3x better at the end of the season than they were at the beginning, with almost 30% of their overall team performance improvement on both sides of the ball being driven by improvement over time. The turning point in their season looks like it was the 0-5 loss to the Strikers in late January.


----------



## Kante

here's predict this weekend (6/8 &6/9)

SD Surf 3 vs LAUFA 2


----------



## bigkick

Kante said:


> here's predict this weekend (6/8 &6/9)
> 
> SD Surf 3 vs LAUFA 2


Heard it was Surf 6 vs LAUFA 1


----------



## Kante

bigkick said:


> Heard it was Surf 6 vs LAUFA 1


Can anyone confirm the 6-1 score?


----------



## bigkick

Kante said:


> Can anyone confirm the 6-1 score?


its confirmed


----------



## Kante

Here’s the final improved/least improved list for the 2018-19 season thru all game results posted by USSDA as of 6/15/19. Per multiple requests for more information, am including a full list of all SoCal teams. Since there's a number of games where SoCal played Norcal/Northwest team, am also including the Norcal/Northwest teams in this list.

Am using a simple statistical calc – regression – to look at how each team performed relative their group peers this season over time. The calc generates two key numbers: 

a) *coefficient *= the amount of goal differential % a team improves/decline by over time. For example, if a team gets 5% better each game on average, then, at the end of a 23 game season, that team would be 115% better in the last game of the season than they were in their first game of the season. 

The coefficient number is good surrogate for how much team development occurred over the course of the season. However, there's some caveats (adding players, injuries to key players, suspensions etc) to this.
 
b) *intercept *= this is the starting point where the team was in terms of goal differential % before they played their first game. 

This intercept number is a very good surrogate for the quality of the players put together by a team at the beginning of the season i.e. how good are a team’s players as a group before receiving coaching. For example, LAFC players stand out as being head and shoulders ahead of the other teams. Probably due to both the quality of their players and getting an early start to training in the summer. 

Here’s the ranked list of teams by how much they improved - or didn't improve - in 2018-19:



Here's the improvement ranking as a chart:


Here’s the ranked list of teams for the player quality that each team started with at the beginning of the season.


Here's the player quality at the beginning of the season chart:


----------



## Kante

In the first round of the DA u15 play-offs, TDS' #1 team in the country - LAFC - just beat Philadelphia Union - the TDS #2 team in the country - 5-1. Philly had the size but LAFC had everything else. At times, it looked like LAFC just had more players on the field. here's link to the match: 






Also, if you get a chance, can you take this poll asking what would be interesting/engaging for next year? gracias! http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/most-useful-engaging-posts-for-the-new-season-please-pick-the-top-3.17573/


----------



## Fishme1

Kante said:


> In the first round of the DA u15 play-offs, TDS' #1 team in the country - LAFC - just beat Philadelphia Union - the TDS #2 team in the country - 5-1. Philly had the size but LAFC had everything else. At times, it looked like LAFC just had more players on the field. here's link to the match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you get a chance, can you take this poll asking what would be interesting/engaging for next year? gracias! http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/most-useful-engaging-posts-for-the-new-season-please-pick-the-top-3.17573/


LAFC Defense and offense had their way with PU.


----------



## R2564952

LAFC academy made playoff final vs Torano FC


----------

